# amd64, pypanel, bad error (core dumped)



## StaticPhilly (May 16, 2010)

afternoon all,

ok i'm using amd64, i've tried installing pypanel through pkg_add and also built it from ports but i always get the same error..


```
pypanel
Bus error (core dumped)
```

does anyone know a work around for this problem?

cheers,
Phil


----------



## allbanddxer (May 18, 2010)

I have seen this on many AMD64 systems for almost a year now, running FreeBSD and Linux... Its sad to say, but pypanel is a dead project as far as I know.


----------



## allbanddxer (Jun 14, 2010)

StaticPhilly, 
If your still looking for a panel, try Tint2. I have just started using it and think its a decent replacement for PyPanel. You can find in the ports, located in /usr/ports/x11/tint


----------

